# chrony testing 107's



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Been playing around with these lately, thought I'd try a couple different setups and make some measurements.

General recap, the first two sets are new, 12 in 107's held with 1745 cuffs at the pouch and the overlap point. Note; on the tab shooter the cuffs held fine. and gave about 215 to 219 fps. The bands had to be straightened after almost every shot and were a real mess to deal with however.

On the OTT frame the cuffs slipped and had to be tied down with thin strips. Once that was done, the OTT setup was the fastest, At a measured 41 inch extention, or 50 inch overall draw I consistently got 226 or 227 fps out of that setup.

The third frame has single tapered 107's that were several months old and had a couple hundred rounds on them. they were clocking about 195 to 200 till they broke about 3/4 of an inch from the pouch.

Anyway, I decided that until I can come up with some sort of test fork, that I can swap bands on the fly with and that hold repeatably in the clamp, I'm not getting real consistent speed data out of the chrony. Yet another entry on the "things I want to do when I can get a few moments on my own around this madhouse" list.

Here's some pics, just for fun.


----------



## TADeadliest (Aug 13, 2011)

sweet man


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

how much are these in the us?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

The Chrony? it's $69.79 delivered to your nearest WallyWorld.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought my box of 50 for $4.89 + $.031 tax for a total of $5.20. That's about $0.21 (0.128291 GBP) per bandset.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Still very useful information.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info J

BTW, if any plan to sell your keyboard let me know


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's another good thing about this forum. No need to dump 70 bucks on a chrony when you have good fellas like J Skeen and a few others to do the chronometer testing for us. For example, I was curious about doubled yellow theraband tubes and sent a set to Nico, asking him to please test them for me and he happily obliged. The cost of mailing those was a lot less than buying a chrony.

Also, there are lots of posts in the archives that give the results of tests done on almost all kinds of rubber. Great place.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Thanks for the info J
> 
> BTW, if any plan to sell your keyboard let me know


Are you kidding? Do you have any idea what it would cost to get another ibm model M keyboard and smartcat touchpad nowdays? Those things are like gold. But it is probably about time to send it out for it's annual cleaning.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for running this test!


----------

